# How often do you see your horse



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I live 40 minutes away and go see him on weekends and one day a week minimum. sometimes I'm lucky and get out there 4 days a week. I wish I could see him more, but he deserves his days off.


----------



## Marina (Jan 6, 2012)

*40 minutes wow!*

You dont worry about him having a blanket on too long? Or not picking out his feet or brushing him?

I feel like I am too uptight but I just want to be the best to my boy.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

My horses are in my backyard, literally! I have 14 acres and my 3 horses all graze on that and I get to see them every day


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I went every night when I was boarding. If not me then my mom (but that was very rare, handful of times in year and half). The only one time exception was when we had lots of snow and just couldn't drive at all.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

The barn I board at is about 10 minutes away from my house. But I am super close to the owners so I pretty much live there XD. So I am very lucky and I am able to see my horses everyday!


----------



## Marina (Jan 6, 2012)

I would love to be able to see my horse everyday, being a college student and living in a subdivision I cant see him everyday, but hopefully in the future that will be an option. My boarding stable relationship is pretty good, I just have such long work days on the days that I work its hard to see him after working a 12 hour day, but it allows me to still work 40+ hours and have 3 days off where I am able to spend a lot of time pampering him.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Me too pinto! I work from home and I keep an eye on them! As far as grooming, every other day, no blankets. I go out and fiddle with them every day but don't get to ride much because I work 22/7!!! I have to force myself to stop on the weekends.

When I was in college I free leased my mare to some family friends 20 mins from my school. I saw her twice a month and took my friends out to ride. Super nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Marina said:


> You dont worry about him having a blanket on too long? Or not picking out his feet or brushing him?
> 
> I feel like I am too uptight but I just want to be the best to my boy.


Nope. I'm lucky at the barn he's at they take care of blanketing. They know to take it off when it gets 40+ I don't worry about him at all, except I wish they had more space to run.

Horses are fine not having their feet picked out everyday or brushed everyday. He knows how to take care of himself  

It all depends on the horse and if you trust the people there


----------



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

I lease land about 5 minutes away from my house, so I see my horses everyday. I feed mine twice a day so I'm out at mine lots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Jenni101 said:


> I lease land about 5 minutes away from my house, so I see my horses everyday. I feed mine twice a day so I'm out at mine lots.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lucky you!


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

We board about 10 mins away, and I get to see my ponies about twice a week (usually on friday and sunday) and a whole lot more in the summer - more like 5 days a week in the summer. Or I go see them whenever we have a day off of school. I only ride about once a week, during the school year, then like 3ish times a week during summer break.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I just look out the window whenever I want to see them. Blessed!!!!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I am extremely blessed to have both horses at our house! I see them all the time, from the window  but, feed twice daily and also spend time extra time with them 3-5 days of the week by brushing, riding and doing groundwork.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I board my horse 30 min away. If I had known I would be buying a horse, I would have looked at houses closer to my family, as that is my only option for boarding. I chose to put my younger daughter in a preschool close to my horse, so I use those 2 days to spend a couple hours with Sky. Saturdays are my time to do any real riding that takes more than an hour. She doesn't need a blanket and has to wear a fly mask all the time. I don't feel bad, but I would do anything to be able to see her every day.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

well, when i was home they loved on our ranch... now im in hawaii and i wont get to see them again till september


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Before I had my kids, I saw my horse minimum 5 days a week, boarded only 5 min away. 
Now I have 2 kids, am separated so live in the city about 40 min away. So in winter I am only able to get out 1x a week, 3x a week in summer. 
Talk about a Very hard adjustment!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

An average of two hours a day, not including riding. Of course, it helps that they're in my backyard :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> well, when i was home they loved on our ranch... now im in hawaii and i wont get to see them again till september


That's rough.. I'll be in that situation soon. Do you have someone helping him along with his exercise?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Every time I look out the window 

I spent a lot of my time in the barn. Chores x's 3, ride several hours every day.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Our horses live here with us. We're up at 5:30 and walk down to the barn around 6:30.....feed and groom every morning.....home from work around 5:30 and at the barn by 6....same thing.....feed and groom.

We ride most weekends that its not raining.

So we spend 3 to 4 hours with them every day.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> That's rough.. I'll be in that situation soon. Do you have someone helping him along with his exercise?


yeah one of my rodeo friends rides him in the summer and my mom is gonna start doing ACTHA rides on him


----------



## Marina (Jan 6, 2012)

*reply*

I thought about leasing to get him extra attention, but sometimes I see him 4 or 5 days a week and I don't want to put to much stress on his body by riding him everyday or so on, so I just keep him to myself, love on him a few days a week (around 4 or 5) and suck up my guilt about not being able to see him. I am jealous of all of you that have them in your backyard, hopefully some day I can have that..


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Another fortunate person here, I see my guys every day because I have them at home.


----------



## Marina (Jan 6, 2012)

*wow*



gunslinger said:


> Our horses live here with us. We're up at 5:30 and walk down to the barn around 6:30.....feed and groom every morning.....home from work around 5:30 and at the barn by 6....same thing.....feed and groom.
> 
> We ride most weekends that its not raining.
> 
> So we spend 3 to 4 hours with them every day.


Wow, your horses must be spoiled, I wish I could spend that much time. How do you manage?!


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't think you should feel to bad about it. I live 5 minutes from my barn and it is partcial self care so I am there everyday for about 3 hours at a time. I don't ride everyday but it still helps to see his face... it just makes me smile. 

But I think you just miss him and care for him. Don't feel bad though... it sounds like you trust the BO and to have your horse with someone you trust is a great blessing. It's a lot more than others have with their situations. As far as grooming everyday like every animal horse's skin produces natural oils to keep their skin and hair healthy... going a few days out of the week won't hurt him. It just makes it more special to him when he does get it from you  

I am with you on the hooves though. I'm so so so overprotective about my horses hooves... I do so many things with his hooves just for my own piece of mind. I would say just pay close attention to them since you can't clean them everyday. 

Don't worry, you are a wonderful owner.... He knows you love him


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

See them everyday, they are at my place. :wink:


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

My two live on my mother in law's 45 acres about 10 minutes from where I live. Although I only have 2 (well, technically one is mine and one belongs to my 11yr old daughter), I am responsible for feeding all 7 that are there. So I spend every morning at the farm with all 7, Milo gets the bulk of my attention while I wait for everyone to finish eating. Some are particularly slow about that so that's when he and I have "tail time"... yup.. I brush his tail while he eats..LOL. I have weekends off from the feeding responsibility, but I'm still out there anyway just for the fun of it. I'm one of the lucky ones!


----------



## mygirllola (Dec 6, 2011)

My horse is at a barn roughly 2 minutes from my house. I see her every single day, and I wouldn't want to be any other way.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I see Cowboy once or twice a week. It's such a hassle to beg my mom to drive me since his barn is about 10-15 mins away. 

I see Jersey everyday now because after school I go to give her hay and her noon feeding. I sometimes stay and ride Buddy but most of the time I just stay for 30 minutes and leave. Funny this is, Jersey is on the way to Cowboy...yet my mom doesn't have a problem with going to see Jersey everyday 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Marina said:


> I am jealous of all of you that have them in your backyard, hopefully some day I can have that..


I hope you can, too....there is nothing like having them at home, IMHO. Honestly, I don't think I would want to own horses if we had to board them. I am very fortunate that I can also work at home even out here in the country thanks to mobile broadband. Those old 15 minute coffee breaks with co-workers at the vending machine have been replaced by much more satisfying 15 minute socialize-with-the-mares-breaks.
Good luck.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

dont worry! your horse will always love you! last time i got home was this christmas and it had been 10 months since i had seen my kids but they still knew me and fought for my attention.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

i see my horse alot but not everyday and i feel the same way if i miss seeing him for a day so i see where youre coming from!


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Mine live about a minute walk from the house, so even if I don't even step outside, I would still see them everyday :lol: I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

My horses are out in a field in front of my house, I feed them almost every morning, unless dad does, visit them after school and maybe go for a short bareback adventure.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I am very luck my horse is were I work so ever day


----------



## SportHorseHeaven (Jan 11, 2012)

See my gorgeous horse's everyday  if I go on holiday they get my mum looking after them.
Hard when I worked long hours before...but I missed seeing them everyday..so got a different job 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Every day! I couldn't not, Duffy gets too fresh if I don't work her every day! 

My barn is about 10/15 minute drive, so if I can't get a lift, I cycle come rain wind or shine.

My friend in another part of Germany used to have to cycle an HOUR to see her horse as her parents very rarely drove her.


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

I wish I could see my horse everyday! She is about one hour or more (by car) away from the city where I live so I can only visit her at weekends. I am doing my driving licence so it will be easier to see her more often. During holidays I live in a village near her and then I can visit her every day the best part of a year! Then I see how much it means to see her more often and how the relatonship can be developed. But when I dont see her for a long time and then go to her she shows that she miss me very nice feeling 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I am vey lucky. My horse is ten minutes away from me. 

I am also very lucky to have very willing parents, who are committed to my horse too. I se him once a day, if not twice - if I need to go and change rugs or re-fly spray or anything. If for some reason, I cannot make it. Either my parents or one of the other boarders/my coach are happy to feed him for me.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I keep my horse about 10 minutes away from my house. I have an acre out the back of my house and had him home for about 6 weeks in the fall which I loved - it was nice to walk out my backdoor in the morning and be greeted by him, and hop up and go for a hack down the road in the evening. 

I keep him on DIY livery, but the place where I keep him is a racing stable and somehow they took over doing everything for me in the morning before I ever got there (which was like 7:30am)! I do get to see him daily, but to be honest, I get sod all done with him most days. I have a 4 year old and 7 month old baby and it's almost impossible to do anything as I'm constantly having to check on them. I work 3 days a week, so those days its literally a case of drive in, throw him his feed, skip over his box and hop back in the car to get the kids home and fed. 

My daughter's pony is going to live out the back on the acre until summer when the racing stable's horses get turned out and there are more boxes open. It'll suit us anyway because she'll be able to ride after school and get to know the pony.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

My horse is boarded in a barn about 30 minutes from where I live, and I visit him 4-5 days a week, spending more time with him on saturdays and sundays, when I'm not tired after work. I will move him soon to another boarding place, which will be 40 minutes from my home by bus, and then another 40 minutes by foot. Still, I will be visiting him 4-5 days a week. A little walking has never harmed me.


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

Marina....I know how you feel. I only see my guy 3-4 x a week and I only ride probably two of those. Do not feel bad. Not all of us are so lucky to have a place to keep our horses at home. As long as you trust the people taking care of your horse...that is the important thing.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

We live on a 200 acre farm, so I can see my horses from my kitchen window when they are out in the back pasture!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I am a teacher but live 30 minutes away from Raven. During the school year, I see her Saturday and Sunday and any day we have off. During the summer, I see her Monday-Friday. Once the housing economy picks up and we can sell our house without taking a loss, we plan on moving out to the country and closer to my barn


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I board my boy and live about as far away from the barn as you do. I would like to see him every day, but it's just not possible - weather and work and other stuff gets in the way. I try to see him five days per week. I can't ride him right now because of winter, but when I go out to see him I always bring him in from the paddock, take his blankets off and tidy them up, groom him, pick his feet, chatter to him, and - if the ring isn't frozen solid - I take him out and lunge him for 10 minutes or so. Otherwise, I try to be sure to do a little groundwork on the lead-line. Maybe we do a carrot stretch, maybe there's a treat...maybe not. I try to keep that totally random.

I was sick this week and got my husband to drive me out to the barn, because I couldn't countenance the thought of going three or four days without seeing him. I was too sick to do anything other than go out, give him a scratch and a carrot, and then come home. I think he was confused about why we didn't go into the barn. :lol: 

I'm lucky, though, to have a barn owner who really likes the horse, and he gets very good care there. I still make sure to inspect his droppings and his grain bucket to make sure everything looks like it ought. But I also know that if there's something obviously wrong, they'll let me know about it quickly.

As long as your blankets fit properly, I wouldn't worry about him wearing them a lot. There have only been a few days in the last 6 weeks when Huey hasn't worn a blanket of some kind, and he's doing find. The blankets, now, they are getting a bit...ripe...but he doesn't care, and that's what the blanket-washing service is for in the spring, right?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

My horse is about 20-30min away from my house, but found a way to get to him on the way home from work!

But I go out about every other day, but the days I have off I always go out


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

My barn is about 30 minutes away on weekends, an hour if I leave work at my normal time, and over 1.5 hours if I can't leave work until rush hour.
I go out almost every day, unless multiple things add up to go against me, such as working late, then there's an accident on the roads, and on top of that it's raining. Any one of those things might not be enough to stop me from going out, but all together... then I'll skip.

There are several people at my barn who make it out less than once a week, however, and their horses are perfectly healthy and happy.


----------



## deise (Nov 9, 2011)

nearly everyday but if im working my haoses live on my familys farm so they are seen and givin treats every day


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Storm is boarded 40 minutes from me. I work mon-fri and babysit my parents foster children 3 weekends in a month. I am lucky if I make it out to storm 3 times a week.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Marina said:


> Wow, your horses must be spoiled, I wish I could spend that much time. How do you manage?!


 Of course they're spoiled. My wife is baking them horse treats today. (She's spoiled too.) They are very good horses, and just like anything else, you get out of it what you put into it. By very good horses, I don't mean very well trained in dressage, eventing, jumping... yada yada yada...but rather, they're sane, respect us, and as a result, work with us and have bonded to us. The relationship is more than I thought possible, and our horses, I believe, try to please us as a result. No, they'll never win a rodeo, but they keep us safe on the trail, and simply love to go out with us. How do we manage? Well, our kids are grown and moved away. We have a paid off home and small play farm, shed that I call a barn, tractor, truck and trailer. My wife stays home, I work a 40 hour a week job (for the most part), and get up early to enjoy the morning with them. Quite frankly, the key is lack of debt I think. Live small when you have to, but always be able to live small in case you have to..... spend only cash, if you're in debt, work to get out of debt as quickly as possible, and then enjoy the pleasure of being able to live your life with few money problems......


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

My horse is 7 miles from work and roughly 14 miles from home. I go every Wednesday and Thursday evening after work and every Saturday and Sunday when I do not have a family commitment that I cannot work around.

I make it out there on Monday, Tuesday, and Friday when I won't be missed at home. 

I have had weeks where I worked with Sam 7 straight days. At the minimum 4-5 days generally.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

My horse lives 5 miles away, usually 5-10 minute drive depending on traffic. He is self care, but I'm in a lease so I get to see him four times a week. This last summer I would sometimes be out (at one time at least) up to four times a day!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

*What we do....*

While I am at the barn I fully groom Sam: curry, bristle brush, soft brush, main and tail, hooves. I warm him up with 15 minutes of lunging and then ride for at least 20-30 minutes or longer depending on whether there is a line for the indoor round pen. We share nicely at the barn.

While in the saddle, we work on halts, backing up, and bending (head to my foot). Under movement, I work on speed transitions (walk to jog to slow trot to fast trot and back down) and direction. We do big and small circles in the pen while maintaining desired speed (normally a jog - slow trot for small to medium circles, big circles at a faster trot, and walk for the tight the 180 and 360 in place turns.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

My horse lives in my backyard  I see him multiple times a day when I feed him, ride him, and when I look out the window


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

I see Jester every day or every other day (on super busy days) because I have to keep his leg wraps fresh since he injured his tendon. He's boarded at a barn about 10 minutes away. 

I only really get to see Charlie on weekends and holidays during the winter because I work until 5 and the barn he's at is 30 minutes away. For lack of a better word, it sucks. I can't wait until the days get longer again so I can see him at least 5x a week. We need to get ready for show season!


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I see my pony every day. Currently she isn't in work so I just groom her off, spend time in her stall and such. She'll be back in work come Feb.

Beverley is boarded about 10 minutes away and I usually try to see her every other day, sometimes a few days in a row. I absolutely hate going more than 2 days without seeing her. But she's on full care board so I trust that she's in good hands. She's very happy eating her hay out in her paddock with her mini friend. When I go out I generally just give her good grooming, check her blankets, check for any bumps or cuts, maybe lunge her or do a little ground training. I am really not supposed to be doing much until mid Feb but what my doctor doesn't know won't hurt him:lol: She is in training however so she does get worked, just not by me. So she's lunged a few times a week, ground training every time I go out which is probably 4-5 days a week sometimes less just depending on what else I need to get done. She's only ridden a couple times a week for now. I wish I could be out there every day with her, but sadly I can't for the time being.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I see my 3 every day. They live at home with me. :happydance:


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I also see and interact with my 4 horses every day as they live at home with us. My view out the kitchen window is the best view ever!

They just might be a bit spoiled though...


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Soooon soooon I hope Hunter will be living in my backyard, as soon as we find a place that is. He was boarded about 30 mins from both work and home so I would be out there min 4 times a week. Had to move him to my trainers and still 30 mins from home and over an hour from work so right now only weekends (except this week as I had to go tend to his owie). Can't wait for spring and summer, ahhhhh.


----------



## Marina (Jan 6, 2012)

*great to hear everyones situation*

Its great to hear what everyone situation is and makes me feel a little better that some other people are not able to see there horses everyday and they still survive :-|. 

Like I said earlier it would be ideal to keep them in my backyard, but being a young college student living in a rented area in a suburban area that is really not possible for several years. I would love to see him everyday but with college classes, studying, work and even things like having time to have dinner it makes it very difficult. I always see him every other day ideally when I am working and if worse comes to work at least every 2 days, and obviously my days off unless there is a family function or something, but I almost always make it out on my days off. I had him at a boarding facility that did not turn out all day everyday and my horse turned into a manic, he seemed like he was going insane, and going to college and working so much I didn't have time to play with him for hours everyday, since I moved him to where he gets turned out 8 hours a day everyday he has calmed down and turned back into the gem of a horse I fell in love with. I feel a lot better knowing at least he gets to go outside and walk around and be around other horses instead of being in a 12x12 stall everyday, going outside alone for 2 hours every few days..

Although I would LOVE to drop out of college, work a little bit to pay for him and spend more time with him, I just tell myself I need to finish school so I can get a better job where I can work regular hours and see him more regularly. If only he knew...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I board my horse at a fabulous barn, where he is being very well taken care of. He is a half hour drive away from me, but I still manage to make it out there 4 to 5 days a week.

He is 22, turning 23, and I have to keep him in a regular work regime to keep him fit, strong and happy. 

I work full time in the Nursing Field, 2nd shift, plus I will be going to school for my BSN in the fall, but I still get up early enough in the morning, get on my riding clothes, and drive out to the barn. 

Sometimes I wonder, if I am crazy, or just very dedicated.


----------



## becca289 (Jan 9, 2012)

My horses live in my back yard, so i could see them all the time. But now that i have moved across the country with my boyfriend i haven't seen them in several months :/ My sister, mom and friends take care of them and they get plenty of exercise! Can't wait to move back home and be with them again !


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

I am lucky enough to have our horses on our farm, and can see them from every window. A dream come true. Chores 2x a day and riding all afternoon!


----------



## TashGaia (Jan 13, 2012)

I see my horses almost every day. I see them more often in winter, but for longer times each day in summer.


----------



## TashGaia (Jan 13, 2012)

OK, I didn't mean for that to sound like a riddle LOL! I see them every day in the winter because I have to feed them. In the Spring and Summer they get enough food from the pasture, so I don't have to go out every day but when I do go out I can spend much more time with them.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I, too, have my 3 horses in my backyard--5 acre property. DON'T feel bad about boarding. As long as your horse is housed, fed&watered, and turned out--they do their part--he'll be fine. Having them in the backyard was important to me bc I used to drive 7 miles out, 2x/day to care for my horses, and I was lucky that the snowstorms never closed the county roads--the guy I rented space from would NOT feed/water my animals. They lived outside with a shelter (14 years) and winter storms drove me crazy. NOW, I know that they're okay.
As far as backyard horsekeeping the good part is that you interact with them everyday. That helps a LOT for me right now bc I handle, clean around and spend time every day with my two 5yo geldings who need some more work. We have bonded. For example, I slipped and fell on the bedding pellets in my geldings stall last night while rebedding and he didn't even blink.
The bad side is that YOU are responsible for everything. You have to have somebody take care of your animals if you want to travel without ALL of them. (I also have 2 dogs, 2 cats, and a flock of chickens.)
Winter is always harder on us than summer. In the summer, on a non-training day I just grain them and count noses--they're on pasture. In the winter, it's 2 wheelbarrows of cleanup every day, AND the chicken's needs. _(I also have the dogs check on possible raccoon or oppossum invasions. A friend lost his entire flock to raccoons earlier this year.)_
*Boarding doesn't make you a bad horse owner.* _=D_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I see them all the time, they live with me. They are so lucky, they get to see me all the time as well.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> dont worry! your horse will always love you! last time i got home was this christmas and it had been 10 months since i had seen my kids but they still knew me and fought for my attention.


I hope.. :/ Mine's going to be like a year-2 years


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I go out to see Romeo everyday unless I have to work too late then either my mom feeds him or one of the nice ladies at the barn does for me.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I usually only made it out to the barn on the weekends, and even then I could only go if I didn't have a game (I'm in the marching and pep bands at my college). I go almost every day during breaks though.

This semester will be different since I'll be student teaching...not sure if I'll have more or less time to ride - I'm hoping more!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

She is about 20 feet away from my house  I keep Casey at my place.


----------

